# Help!!!!! No quarter panels for my judge convertible



## Mudskipper (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello all
Just bought my first muscle car a few months ago, a 69 judge clone convertible.
And it appears that there are no aftermarket quarters for it

I am told the ones I bought with the sail fin could be modified to work

Any chance someone can steer me to a video or some info on this??

Much appreciated!!!!!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum, if the tops of your quarters are still good you can graft the hardtop quarters in just below the upper bodyline.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree Is there any way you can post photos of what you're dealing with?

Bear


----------

